# Gas gauge got stuck on FULL



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Help....anyone,

When I got my 70, the gas guage worked fine. The first few times I drove the car, I only put about a 1/2 tank of gas in it and the gauge went to half. It dropped as I drove around and seemed to be working fine. The first time I filled the tank, the gauge went to full like it was supposed to. Unfortunatley it stayed on full. No matter how low I let it get, the gauge stays on full. Twice it has dropped to a half, then next time I get in it, it's on full again.

Any ideas?????


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the needle goes to full or past full all the time then there is an open circuit. To check to see if it`s in the sending unit or the wiring and the gauge remove the wire from the sending unit at the tank. With the wire removed it should show a full or past full on the gauge. Using a test light to ground on the wire should move the gauge to about half full. Grounding the wire should move the gauge to empty. If that works normally then you have a bad sending unit in the tank.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks Rukee,

Can I test the wire from the sending unit outside the tank?

Is there only one wire?

Dale


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

70455goat said:


> Thanks Rukee,
> 
> Can I test the wire from the sending unit outside the tank?
> 
> ...


Yes you can but you have to remove it from the sending unit to test. There may be two wires, but one of them should go dirrectly to a chassis ground. Remove the other wire and test with that one.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Yes you can but you have to remove it from the sending unit to test. There may be two wires, but one of them should go dirrectly to a chassis ground. Remove the other wire and test with that one.


Thanks. I am out of town during the week, but will check it out this weekend. I'll let you know how it turns out.

Dale


----------

